# Bathroom basin question



## vickster (3 Sep 2020)

My Sottini bathroom basin has a crack in the glaze. I probably dropped something on it 

No urgency to replace, but as it’s a pedestal basin, are pedestals standard or are they brand or even specific? They seem to come as a pair but they were separate pieces before fitting so..?


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

The answer is a replacement may or may not fit the pedestal. If it's a different make, chances are it won't fit without modification - (e.g. extra silicone).

I had to replace the loo bowl due to a crack, added complication was that it's cream - the second most popular colour that's no longer available. I had to travel to a bathroom warehouse with the top of the cistern for a colour match. I did, however, have to make modifications to the flush outlet seals so the new bowl would connect water tight to the cistern.


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2020)

Thanks @fossyant
Sottini are a premium brand...I must’ve been feeling flush when I chose as the loo is the same make...excuse the pun ) so I’ll explore whether I can just get a new basin (plus I may replace the tap etc). The bathroom place used is still trading, so I can check with them (and plumber)

it is at least white 👍


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Sep 2020)

Blimey, she's got a name on her khazi.

Only initials on mine - B&Q.


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Blimey, she's got a name on her khazi.
> 
> Only initials on mine - B&Q.


??


----------



## irw (3 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> it is at least white 👍



Plenty of shades of white to choose from.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2020)

I have an avocado green one you can have cheap


----------



## TissoT (5 Sep 2020)

Pedestals are different in heights and circumferences.
It is possible to reuse on a different basin, though the waste and hot and cold will either need extending or reducing.


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Sep 2020)

There are sellers on EBay who specialise in old(er) bathroom fittings. I got a lid for a 60s cistern after I managed to break the one in a rental property. It was a lot cheaper than losing my deposit.


----------



## vickster (5 Sep 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> There are sellers on EBay who specialise in old(er) bathroom fittings. I got a lid for a 60s cistern after I managed to break the one in a rental property. It was a lot cheaper than losing my deposit.


It’s 10 years old, not that old. I’d need a new basin


----------



## mjr (5 Sep 2020)

Relatedly, is there a tool to undo the square nut on the thread of the back of the stud that the plug chain attaches to, and if so, what's its name, please?


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Relatedly, is there a tool to undo the square nut on the thread of the back of the stud that the plug chain attaches to, and if so, what's its name, please?


A ‘normal’ open jaw spanner should do it, or a pair of mole grips.


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> A ‘normal’ open jaw spanner should do it, or a pair of mole grips.


Tried both already and it's not budging so I wondered if there was a correct tool!


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2020)

I went in to a B and Q in Birmingham and asked for a basin.They brought out the biggest hairiest thing on four legs I have seen.No no no I screamed Basin basin.


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> I went in to a B and Q in Birmingham and asked for a basin.They brought out the biggest hairiest thing on four legs I have seen.No no no I screamed Basin basin.


Huh?


----------



## weareHKR (12 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> I went in to a B and Q in Birmingham and asked for a basin.They brought out the biggest hairiest thing on four legs I have seen.No no no I screamed Basin basin.


----------



## midlife (12 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Huh?



Cup of tea / kipper tie thing lol

Think basin / bison


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Cup of tea / kipper tie thing lol
> 
> Think basin / bison


Ah ok


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Sep 2020)

The skinflint option would be to repair the crack with Milliput (an epoxy resin that will set underwater). I did this with the crack in my parent's cistern. All depends on if you can live with a visible (but filled) crack.

Edit... i see they do it in white, and other colours too.


----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> The skinflint option would be to repair the crack with Milliput (an epoxy resin that will set underwater). I did this with the crack in my parent's cistern. All depends on if you can live with a visible (but filled) crack.
> 
> Edit... i see they do it in white, and other colours too.


I doubt it’ll be any better than currently


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Sep 2020)

The putty will give it more strength and stop it from cracking further. I wasn't convinced it'd work on the cistern but two years later and it's still holding up.


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> Huh?


Basin Bison spoken in a really strong Brum or Wolverhampton accent they sound the same. O never mind.


----------

